# Your organization used Windows Defender Application Control to block this app



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi..

I was helping a friend of mine and he upgraded the computer from windows 7 to windows 10 S instead of Windows 10 Pro. He asked my help. I tried to help and he purchased a key from Microsoft website and activated the key on windows 10 S. Windows 10 activated successfully. From last few days, he is facing concern and error when trying to download anything on website, it says..
" Your organization used Windows Defender Application Control to block this app. "

He uses Dell optiplex 745 desktop. 

Processor 6700, 2.66, 4M, Core Duo-Conroe, Burn2

We tried to check for secure boot or UEFI setup but it has legacy bios, I tried full reset but it did not help.

Please help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try scrolling down here to app control https://www.windowscentral.com/whats-new-windows-defender-security-center-windows-10-creators-update
You can find more on it here https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4013218/windows-10-app-browser-control-in-windows-defender use the links on the page.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try disabling Secure Boot in the Bios: http://www.winhelponline.com/blog/organization-used-windows-defender-application-control-block-app/


----------

